Ask HN: What are some books where the reader learns by building one project? - NinjaX
======
mtmail
With 3-5 Ask HN per day please use the HN search feature first. The very same
question was asked and received 200+ answers last year
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13660086](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13660086)

